# Lincoln Heights!



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 10, 2008)

This is one of my (many) guilty pleasures.. It seriously sucks you in! Its super dramatic and i'm kinda obssessed with the couple on it... has anyone else ever watched it? cause it starts again next tuesday...


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes! I LOVE this show and was just wondering about the return.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh awesome!! Me and my roommates are so in love with Charles and Cassie its ridiculous.. Have you been seeing all the commercials for the premiere?? Umm....it looks really intense


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 12, 2008)

No, actually I hadn't seen any commercials. I was just watching (or trying, at least) a marathon of _The Secret Life of the American Teenager_ or whatever it's called and didn't see on _Lincoln Heights_ promo. So, I'm glad I saw this thread.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thought i would remind you that tonight is the night! yay, finally! I can't wait to see what happens when sage wakes up...hopefully she'll stay away from Charles...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 16, 2008)

i'm thinking about watching this or 90210. i just can't choose. they're both great shows.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well i went out to dinner last night so i had to DVR both but i couldn't wait until tonight to watch Lincoln Heights so i watched it on the website at work this morning...It definitely didn't disappoint, i felt like i was on the edge of my seat the whole time...You should def watch it

Also, lemme know what you think about the previews for next weeks....


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 24, 2008)

Holy crap! Did anyone watch this last night? Charles and Cassie had sex, and in the promos for next week she tells her mom she thinks shes preggers....WOW!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Oct 3, 2008)

Where did you guys go?? Sage is moving in with the Suttons...thats huge!


----------

